# warranty question



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

Went to look at a repair job the other day. The lady tells me the job is five years old. I cant belive the first step lasted that long they layed the brick right ontop of the pavers. So I tell her to fix it first step needs to be removed and dig down to install footing for brick. I sent a estimate she said price was good but she wants 10 year warranty in contract. Ive never put warranty in contract before.My warranty has always been verbal. ( I STAND BEHIND MY WORK IF YOU EVER HAVE PROBLEM CALL ME.) no matter how long its been. Its easy with masonry as long as you do it right it will last almost forever.
very soft Voice in the back of my head dont do it dont do it this ladys problems down the road. Ive had extremly bad head and cheast cold so I dont know if its just the meds


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

If she wants a 10 year warranty you better put footing in and build on top of something that will not be heaved by frost.


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

6stringmason said:


> If she wants a 10 year warranty you better put footing in and build on top of something that will not be heaved by frost.


dig down 48" frost line is 42" here. pour concrete it will be done right.
just get a feeling Im opening myself up for something

( HUH ) ooh that voice again


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I take it, you have no worries about your workmanship lasting that long - warranty that, not damage due to shovels, snowblowers, other material damage due to improper maintenance or whatever else she could do... Just my .02


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

DQM said:


> just get a feeling Im opening myself up for something
> 
> ( HUH ) ooh that voice again


i agree 110%.people like this will look for problems,and will bug you for the next 10 years.i would say unless you are hungry for the work,pass it up and let some other poor sap deal with her for the next 10 years.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The cost of the job has to allow for the warranty period. For example, if the project with a one year warranty is valued at $10,000, then the cost for a 10 year warranty should be around $100,000. If you doubt my figures, then check out extended warranties for anything: automobiles, electronics, appliances, etc.


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> The cost of the job has to allow for the warranty period. For example, if the project with a one year warranty is valued at $10,000, then the cost for a 10 year warranty should be around $100,000. If you doubt my figures, then check out extended warranties for anything: automobiles, electronics, appliances, etc.


If I understand you right 800.00 dollar job dosnt = 10 year warranty

Thanks guys for your input and help.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

800 dollar job=watermelon guarantee.


----------

